# Hygrophila sp. ??



## AQUADECOR (Jul 23, 2012)

Anybody knows this Hygrophila species? Is not a Araguaia the submers leaves are more violet ive got it from a importeur this speciec is proberly from Asia India-Ceylon ? Malaysia Indonesia?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like the 'Araguaia', yes. Really from South America? Not sure. It has proven to be a very difficult plant to put a name on.


----------

